# P.ornata sac!



## robc (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually for got to post this LOL!!! About a week ago this female Ornata laid a sac....she is the one that killed 2 MM's.


[youtube]uUz2p720--g[/youtube]


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 12, 2010)

nice! hope it's good


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 12, 2010)

aww she looks so cute with a sac . Are you the guy with the awesome video of a p metallica laying her eggs?


----------



## Rabid538 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, congratulations! And those are some nice pictures


----------



## Zman181 (Dec 12, 2010)

Beautiful Pics


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 13, 2010)

Dravensmom said:


> aww she looks so cute with a sac . Are you the guy with the awesome video of a p metallica laying her eggs?


You mean the invasive video?

Yeah, that's the one.

That female ate her sac shortly after it was laid.  Looks like the tradition of being invasive continues with this ornata.  We'll see how it works out this time around, I suppose.


----------



## robc (Dec 13, 2010)

Dravensmom said:


> aww she looks so cute with a sac . Are you the guy with the awesome video of a p metallica laying her eggs?


I had one with her laying the eggs "tarantulaguy1976"


----------



## robc (Dec 13, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You mean the invasive video?
> 
> Yeah, that's the one.
> 
> That female ate her sac shortly after it was laid.  Looks like the tradition of being invasive continues with this ornata.  We'll see how it works out this time around, I suppose.


You mean the one that ate it 15-18 days after the vid....that would be the one.....HMMMMM last ornata I filmed I got this:







Plus pederseni, 2X regalis, striata, 2X Versicolor and 2X GBB ect....must be a P. metallica thing.....but I have heard they eat there sacs also...EVERYONE must be filming "invasive" videos??? You might be on to something joe!!! LOL!! we do not even know if it is good...lets just see what happens!


----------



## BigJ999 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrates  she has killed a few males i see


----------



## codykrr (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats rob!  This the one that was pair with the male I sent you?  If so how long did it take to actually drop a sac?!


----------



## HuonHengChai (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on your success, sir.


----------



## robc (Dec 13, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Congrats rob!  This the one that was pair with the male I sent you?  If so how long did it take to actually drop a sac?!


I wish it was, this is a much smaller female, actually a sibling from "Clover" the one your MM paired up with and the female that bit me and that girl has not dropped or molted...frustrating!!


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 16, 2010)

robc said:


> I had one with her laying the eggs "tarantulaguy1976"


That video was the best! My little brother had to scoop his jaw off the floor after watching that.  How many babies did you get out of it?


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 16, 2010)

Dravensmom said:


> How many babies did you get out of it?


I already said:



xhexdx said:


> That female ate her sac...


So did Rob:



robc said:


> You mean the one that ate it


We can go through this all over again if you want, Rob.  I could also save everyone the trouble and just link that thread.

You want to keep posting invasive videos of spiders laying their sacs, I'm going to keep coming in here and telling you and everyone else that I think it's stupid to do it.


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 16, 2010)

joe, lol.. does your life revolve around waiting for rob to post up something you don't like or agree with? seems like you may be a bit obsessed, may want to get that checked out 

good job derailing another thread, drama queen!


----------



## Redneck (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like someone has a hard-on for Rob.....


----------



## robc (Dec 16, 2010)

I do not think this sac will be good, she laid it in Less than 40 days.


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 16, 2010)

robc said:


> I do not think this sac will be good, she laid it in Less than 40 days.


Anyone who has bred over 45 species in under 2 years in the hobby should know...time from pairing to sac doesn't have anything to do with whether the sac is good or not.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 16, 2010)

robc said:


> I do not think this sac will be good, she laid it in Less than 40 days.


Why not?, less then 40 days from what? Rob


----------



## codykrr (Dec 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Anyone who has bred over 45 species in under 2 years in the hobby should know...time from pairing to sac doesn't have anything to do with whether the sac is good or not.


Man seriously.  Why such an ass....?:?

sounds to me like Joe is just jealous...


----------



## Shell (Dec 16, 2010)

codykrr said:


> sounds to me like Joe is just jealous...


Really? Pointing something out makes someone jealous? I guess I learned something new today.


----------



## kylestl (Dec 16, 2010)

Shell said:


> Really? Pointing something out makes someone jealous? I guess I learned something new today.


Not only does he point it out but he likes to call rob out on many threads. The only reason I see behind him doing this is Rob is more successful then him and hexd just wants to bring him down. Nobody is saying "yeah put it on him hexd" "You show him" or at least I haven't seen anyone so please just stop.......WE DON'T CARE

On a side note, Good luck rob! If the sac is good, I just might have to get one!


----------



## CAK (Dec 16, 2010)

In all fairness...  He knows a combination that I still haven't figured out.  My only successful sac so far has been what I dubbed as purely beginners luck.  I have gravid spiders all over and can't convince any of them to drop.  

I'm hanging out and curious to see if this sac will be successful.

If it is... it will answer one thing for me...    That I still haven't found that combination to get these gals to drop sacks.


Good Luck Rob!


----------



## Shell (Dec 16, 2010)

kylestl said:


> Not only does he point it out but he likes to call rob out on many threads. The only reason I see behind him doing this is Rob is more successful then him and hexd just wants to bring him down. Nobody is saying "yeah put it on him hexd" "You show him" or at least I haven't seen anyone so please just stop.......WE DON'T CARE


How do you know, after such a short amount of time on the boards, how long Joe (xhexdx) has been in the hobby, and what he has bred successfully? You can't possibly, and just because he doesn't make a big production out of the sacs he gets, doesn't mean he doesn't get them. So making assumptions that he is just trying to bring Rob down, is ridiculous, more like Joe is just sick of misinformation being posted.

As far as the "WE DON'T CARE" part, try speaking only for yourself please.


----------



## Redneck (Dec 16, 2010)

I see no harm i someone calling someone else out on mis information.. If one person is wrong & someone knows the correct information.. By all means... Get the right information out there..

But this thread is not about misinformation...

This is a thread reguarding an ornata sac that was produced..

Rob is not asking for help or offering information.. He is just showing he had another sac.. Be it viable or not.. 

IMO.. If Joe dont have nothing positive to say reguarding the sac.. He should shut his yap.. Simple as that..

If this was a thread created by Rob and he was going around telling misinformation.. Then Joe should jump in and correct him.. We all know Joe is very knowledgable.. But to come in this thread and act that way.. Its pretty petty if you ask me.......

*Edit*

To be on topic.. Congrats on the sac Rob..


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 16, 2010)

DansDragons said:


> good job derailing another thread, drama queen!


Name-calling, huh? Nice.

The post that I originally responded to (wasn't on-topic, btw, for those of you who say *I'm* derailing the thread):



Dravensmom said:


> Are you the guy with the awesome video of a p metallica laying her eggs?


After Rob's response to me, I followed up with this:



xhexdx said:


> You want to keep posting invasive videos of spiders laying their sacs, I'm going to keep coming in here and telling you and everyone else that I think it's stupid to do it.


I see nothing wrong with voicing my opinion on being that invasive while a spider is laying a sac.  If you guys do, that's great.  Tell me I'm wrong, tell me it's fine to do, and be on your way.  If I can spare _someone_ from losing a sac because they disturbed the female, then I'm happy.



robc said:


> Plus pederseni, 2X regalis, striata, 2X Versicolor and 2X GBB ect...


Rob...did you post breeding reports for all of these? :?



Redneck said:


> IMO.. If Joe dont have nothing positive to say reguarding the sac.. He should shut his yap.. Simple as that..


Maybe you should take your own advice then and...



Redneck said:


> *Edit*
> 
> To be on topic.. Congrats on the sac Rob..


...ah, good thing you remembered to come back and not make yourself look like a hypocrite, right Tommy?


----------



## kylestl (Dec 16, 2010)

Shell said:


> How do you know, after such a short amount of time on the boards, how long Joe (xhexdx) has been in the hobby, and what he has bred successfully? You can't possibly, and just because he doesn't make a big production out of the sacs he gets, doesn't mean he doesn't get them. So making assumptions that he is just trying to bring Rob down, is ridiculous, more like Joe is just sick of misinformation being posted.
> 
> As far as the "WE DON'T CARE" part, try speaking only for yourself please.


You seem to be the only person that care, I have been on the forum for six months. Not very long but not brand new to the boards. I lurk because of people who like to call you out for anything you say. Let me start by saying what are you talking about? I said nothing about Joe and his experience with tarantulas. He might be right but I could care less if he is right or wrong. Robs personal experience would suggest he thinks the sac is bad, joe does not. And he is trying to bring rob down look back a little bit where he says "We can go through this all over again if you want, Rob. I could also save everyone the trouble and just link that thread." What does this have to do with an Ornata egg sac........nothing. I am done:wall::worship::wall:


----------



## Shell (Dec 16, 2010)

kylestl said:


> Let me start by saying what are you talking about? I said nothing about Joe and his experience with tarantulas. :


By saying that you think Rob is more successful than Joe, to me it says that you are making assumptions about Joe's experience. This part right here;



kylestl said:


> The only reason I see behind him doing this is Rob is more successful then him and hexd just wants to bring him down.


And on that note, I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> > Originally Posted by robc View Post
> > Plus pederseni, 2X regalis, striata, 2X Versicolor and 2X GBB ect...
> 
> 
> Rob...did you post breeding reports for all of these? :?


Oh comon Joe, those he did bred, he posted bunch of pictures and vidios
whatever is going on in Robs house everyone knows just check his youtube ;P
and posting breeding reports on all what everyone bred, I dont believe its always will happen
I dont have one report and Am up to 37 sac's only this year (if I report them all I never get out of here!)
I wish I have so much time, seriously its before holidays, where is your holiday spirits, bah-humbugs


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 16, 2010)

To me, taking a wild animal and keeping it in a clear box so we can watch it is the ultimate form of invasion.  Everyone keeps these animals so they can be observed.  That is the entire point of the hobby, is it not?  If you truly want to be non-invasive then take all of your T's into the wild and set them free, never to interfere again.  That idea seems a bit ludicrous and I doubt any of us will do so.  I think if you keep these animals as pets, you are being invasive, by definition.
     I guess Joe feels as though he gets to draw the fine line where being invasive begins and observing ends, for everyone else.  I'm not sure who put him in charge of such things.  I respect Joe's right to tell Rob its stupid to observe and videotape the laying of eggsacs(although I don't agree with him).  
     Clearly, both of these people are very knowledgeable when it comes to husbandry of T's.  They may not both have the same methods or agree with that of their counterpart.  The only thing I can say is maybe there is a better way to introduce your opinions of what is good for a T and what is not.  I like to think of myself as an open minded person, but many folks may not be.  
   Joe aren't you the guy who has an avic jump onto the camera off of someone's elbow?  Maybe that wasn't your spider or choice I dunno.  I would guess that spider was stressed though.  I guess you weren't riding the "don't be invasive, it stresses the animal" train that day.

  To me what is somewhat sad here is there is someone with VOLUMES more T knowledge than I possess, and I find myself apprehensive to learn from him because of the way he presents it.  There is another person who has VOLUMES more T knowledge than I do and I have learned a ton from him in my short time in this hobby because he is friendly and engaging.  I'll let you folks decide who is who.


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol Anastasia.

Post the breeding report for those P. smithi and that should suffice. 

I understand not posting reports when it comes to a busy personal life.  Your comments regarding everything in Rob's life being on youtube proves that he has the time to post reports.

You'd think that _especially_ with harder-to-breed species, people would want to post reports of their success to help others in the hobby learn about how to get success as well.

Unless those people would rather keep those 'secrets' to themsevles so they're the only source for those species...

Bah humbug! :}


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Lol Anastasia.
> 
> Post the breeding report for those P. smithi and that should suffice.
> 
> ...


Bwahaha , yep Am one of them humbugs ;P


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 16, 2010)

Bengal21 said:


> To me, taking a wild animal and keeping it in a clear box so we can watch it is the ultimate form of invasion.  Everyone keeps these animals so they can be observed.  That is the entire point of the hobby, is it not?


No, it's not.  Not for everyone, anyway.

If that were the case, why do we keep burrowers?  Why do we provide hides for terrestrials and arboreals?

Not everyone even keeps their spiders in clear boxes.  I have quite a few of mine in semi-opaque enclosures.

To me, shining a flashlight into the spider's burrow and holding a camera inches away from it is much more invasive than "taking a wild animal and keeping it in a clear box so we can watch it".


----------



## robc (Dec 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Lol Anastasia.
> 
> Post the breeding report for those P. smithi and that should suffice.
> 
> ...


 exactly! LOL! That is why I posted a P. Metallica report, P.ornata is not a hard species to breed


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> No, it's not.  Not for everyone, anyway.
> 
> If that were the case, why do we keep burrowers?  Why do we provide hides for terrestrials and arboreals?
> 
> ...


Just an analogy, but I'd like to see if you still felt that way if a UFO abducted you and took you to another planet, but left you an "opaque box" to live in vs shined a bright light in your bedroom window.  I know which situation would stress me out more.

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




robc said:


> exactly! LOL! That is why I posted a P. Metallica report, P.ornata is not a hard species to breed


I think he was poking at Anastasia there Rob.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## robc (Dec 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Anyone who has bred over 45 species in under 2 years in the hobby should know...time from pairing to sac doesn't have anything to do with whether the sac is good or not.


Just going by my records, last 3sacs under 40 days where not good,all others where, granted 1 of third was a double clutch. I did not however say all So....I have had Avics lay good sacs in 14 days.


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> To me, shining a flashlight into the spider's burrow and holding a camera inches away from it is much more invasive than "taking a wild animal and keeping it in a clear box so we can watch it".


I guess there was no flashlight on in your video where the Avic jumps onto the camera so that makes it ok.


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 16, 2010)

Bengal21 said:


> To me, taking a wild animal and keeping it in a clear box so we can watch it is the ultimate form of invasion.  Everyone keeps these animals so they can be observed.  That is the entire point of the hobby, is it not?  If you truly want to be non-invasive then take all of your T's into the wild and set them free, never to interfere again.  That idea seems a bit ludicrous and I doubt any of us will do so.  I think if you keep these animals as pets, you are being invasive, by definition.
> I guess Joe feels as though he gets to draw the fine line where being invasive begins and observing ends, for everyone else.  I'm not sure who put him in charge of such things.  I respect Joe's right to tell Rob its stupid to observe and videotape the laying of eggsacs(although I don't agree with him).
> Clearly, both of these people are very knowledgeable when it comes to husbandry of T's.  They may not both have the same methods or agree with that of their counterpart.  The only thing I can say is maybe there is a better way to introduce your opinions of what is good for a T and what is not.  I like to think of myself as an open minded person, but many folks may not be.
> Joe aren't you the guy who has an avic jump onto the camera off of someone's elbow?  Maybe that wasn't your spider or choice I dunno.  I would guess that spider was stressed though.  I guess you weren't riding the "don't be invasive, it stresses the animal" train that day.
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth...  I enjoy all Robs pics and vidoes, some of the best on the web.  :clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 16, 2010)

robc said:


> Just going by my records, last 3sacs under 40 days where not good,all others where, granted 1 of third was a double clutch. I did not however say all So....I have had Avics lay good sacs in 14 days.


Rob, what 40 days you taking about, I cant figure out :?


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 16, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Rob, what 40 days you taking about, I cant figure out :?


I think they're referring to the time between pairing of the male, and the dropping of the eggsac.


----------



## kylestl (Dec 16, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Rob, what 40 days you taking about, I cant figure out :?


it took less then 40 days to produce the egg sac I assume.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 16, 2010)

kylestl said:


> it took less then 40 days to produce the egg sac I assume.



40 days from what? molt?? pairing? BC??


----------



## kylestl (Dec 16, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> 40 days from what? molt?? pairing? BC??


pairing would be my guess


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 16, 2010)

Bengal21 said:


> I think they're referring to the time between pairing of the male, and the dropping of the eggsac.


if that case, its totally false assumption  
This year I had female that wasn't paired with male developed  eggs, I couldnt find male for longest time and in last minute one of my friends overnight his oldest male that was over 10 months (I had nothing to loose at that point)
not even 5 min after I open shipping box he comming out drumming, paired with female with in less then 3 minutes, she sealed herself that same night and I got sac by morning, that was 
it hatched and was valid
there you go to you all myth busters ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robc (Dec 16, 2010)

[:}QUOTE=Anastasia;1795599]Rob, what 40 days you taking about, I cant figure out :?[/QUOTE]From the first pairing with "the old MM" I sent you pics of, she then was paired up with a fresh MM a week later!

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




Anastasia said:


> if that case, its totally false assumption
> This year I had female that wasn't paired with male developed  eggs, I couldnt find male for longest time and in last minute one of my friends overnight his oldest male that was over 10 months (I had nothing to loose at that point)
> not even 5 min after I open shipping box he comming out drumming, paired with female with in less then 3 minutes, she sealed herself that same night and I got sac by morning, that was
> it hatched and was valid
> there you go to you all myth busters ;P


Ana LOL! It was just my opinion not a fact I was stating.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 16, 2010)

robc said:


> Anastasia said:
> 
> 
> > Rob, what 40 days you taking about, I cant figure out :?
> ...


in this case see my previous post
also do you know tarantulas often can produce sac with out been fertilized by male?
that means the can develop eggs with out presence of male 
and
last but not least 
males sperm have little to do with aging, not like fine wine or man, dont get good or bad with aging 
I'll though I say better breed them when they fresher so they dont curl before female, that is the only reason


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 16, 2010)

Bengal21 said:


> Just an analogy, but I'd like to see if you still felt that way if a UFO abducted you and took you to another planet, but left you an "opaque box" to live in vs shined a bright light in your bedroom window.  I know which situation would stress me out more.


Let's stick a dumb tarantula brain in your head first so you think like a tarantula, then tell me if it stresses you out.

What you're doing is called 'anthropomorphizing'.  Your analogy is flawed.



robc said:


> Just going by my records, last 3sacs under 40 days where not good,all others where, granted 1 of third was a double clutch. I did not however say all So....I have had Avics lay good sacs in 14 days.


Anastasia already covered this, and I completely agree with her.

Your thought process above...is interesting.

That's like saying because my last three children were boys, my next will be a boy too, even though every other child I had before that was a girl.

I guess I just see no reason to even post that you don't think the sac is good, other than to possibly cover your ass in case she eats it.


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 16, 2010)

Whoops! I totally missed those comments sorry I was rushing. Just wanted to tell you how much I enjoyed your video  Good luck with the P ornata sac, I hope you get tons of babies.


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey joe, maybe there is a reason and I'm missing it, but why is it ok for you to let a sling crawl on your aunts hand while your avic is on her elbow while someone has a camera in both spiders' faces, but its "stupid" for rob to video a sac being laid?


----------



## DJEggy (Dec 17, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Let's stick a dumb tarantula brain in your head first so you think like a tarantula, then tell me if it stresses you out.
> 
> What you're doing is called 'anthropomorphizing'.  Your analogy is flawed.



Her analogy is not flawed, being that any species of alien with a brain advanced enough to figure out interstellar space travel would look down on our brains the same way we look down on lesser species' brains as well.

I'm new here, but I can already tell that your logic is consistently flawed.  What you are doing by criticizing rob for his camera work and others for shoving cameras in tarantula's faces, while there is a video of you where there is a camera pasted into the face of two tarantulas is an informal logical fallacy; it's called the Fallacy of Special Pleading.

I'm not looking to incite a semantical argument here, I'm just saying that if you have a problem with what somebody else is doing, look in the mirror before you post criticism.

Also, by calling a tarantula brain "dumb", you are also anthropomorphizing; just FYI.


----------



## KnightinGale (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Rob, I totally missed this one. Glad you got a sac from this one after sacrificing two males to her.  I didn't quite understand, was this the one that bit you, or the other one that hasn't dropped? If it's this one I hope she gives you lots of babies for your trouble at least. 

  To the above poster, the logic in that analogy is flawed because humans don't want the same things tarantulas want and vice versa. It is entirely possible that a tarantula will feel safer and more secure in a semi-opaque container with fewer stressful stimuli. (ICU's are usually opaque) That a human would not feel the same is irrelevant. And how do these things discussions always end up with aliens in them??

  To Bengal, I believe the point you are missing is that Joe disagrees with such close filming and lighting of this particular process not because of what a human would call feeling invaded, but because he is concerned with the safety of the sac itself. (Without more information I don't agree or disagree at this point; I am only saying that I think you are arguing the wrong thing.) Stress can induce a tarantula to eat her sac.

  I don't always agree with Joe, but at least he is honest and you know what he is thinking. I'd take a real opinion that I don't like over a sugar-coated nicety any day.


----------



## DJEggy (Dec 17, 2010)

KnightinGale said:


> To the above poster, the logic in that analogy is flawed because humans don't want the same things tarantulas want and vice versa. It is entirely possible that a tarantula will feel safer and more secure in a semi-opaque container with fewer stressful stimuli. (ICU's are usually opaque) That a human would not feel the same is irrelevant. And how do these things discussions always end up with aliens in them??
> 
> I don't always agree with Joe, but at least he is honest and you know what he is thinking. I'd take a real opinion that I don't like over a sugar-coated nicety any day.


The argument could get extremely metaphysical really quick, but I'll leave it at the fact that we _could_ be in a box as we speak, and all of this is just an experience of some a**hole controlling us like ants in an ant farm...

Also, I'm not disagreeing with anything that anybody says here.  In fact, for the same reason you like Joe's comments I also enjoy his posts.  He is extremely knowledgeable and honest.  I really like that fact.  All I'm saying is that in this instance he is being a little hypocritical.  But we all fall into that trap at some point on a lot of things in life; we're only human.


----------



## Sleazoid (Dec 17, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> That's like saying because my last three children were boys, my next will be a boy too, even though every other child I had before that was a girl.


Wow Joe how many kids you got? xD

I can only imagine them, and all your T's. That certainly is a lot of mouths to feed.


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 17, 2010)

KnightinGale;1796051

  To Bengal said:
			
		

> I like honest opinions too, but here are the facts.
> 
> 1.  Joe posts a video up here where he has a camera inches from more than one T.
> 2.  Less than a week later, he pisses all over a post by someone we all accept as knowledgeable and what most would call an expert in this hobby for doing the same thing, citing how "invasive" and "stupid" he is being.
> ...


----------



## Sleazoid (Dec 17, 2010)

Bengal21 said:


> I like honest opinions too, but here are the facts.
> 
> 1.  *Joe posts a video up here where he has a camera inches from more than one T.*
> 2.  Less than a week later, he pisses all over a post by someone we all accept as knowledgeable and *what most would call an expert in this hobby* for doing the same thing, citing how "invasive" and "stupid" he is being.
> ...


Joe wasn't the one with the video camera I don't think. Also, the T's were not laying a sack while the video was being taken. Do not call Rob an Expert. He is an Expert at having nice enclosures, I will give him that much, but that is about it. Even if the enclosure size is overkill. If you think Rob is an expert, you should go look up Anastasia's success at breeding.

Edited.


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 17, 2010)

what i don't understand in all of this..is why everyone cares so much? these are Rob's spiders he's posting about..not yours, mine, joe's, steve's or carl's..
what harm is he causing? what do any of you care if this ornata happens eat her sac? are any of you going to lose anything because of it? or is it just the stupid satisfaction someone will have if in a few weeks he posts that she has eaten it? if thats the case then wow, you guys belong in grade school.

time to hop down off your high horses, it's really pathetic now.."whhhaaaaaaaaa, rob posted a video of a tarantula creating an eggsac....whaaaaaaaa" see how stupid that sounds?


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

I think there is a certain amount of subconscious jealousy about Rob's success both as a breeder and a youtuber.

I have never met the guy in real life but I like him. I also like his dog Titus and his son Brandon(right?). YouTube does this, people you have never met and probably will never meet becomes oneway friend of a sort.

But I can confidently say that Rob's videos, even if they cause some eaten sacs(or more likely not), attract more positive attention to the hobby and I like him more for this. Of course these are just my humble opinions. To each his own...


----------



## DJEggy (Dec 17, 2010)

Najakeeper said:


> I think there is a certain amount of subconscious jealousy about Rob's success both as a breeder and a youtuber.
> 
> I have never met the guy in real life but I like him. I also like his dog Titus and his son Brandon(right?). YouTube does this, people you have never met and probably will never meet becomes oneway friend of a sort.
> 
> But I can confidently say that Rob's videos, even if they cause some eaten sacs(or more likely not), attract more positive attention to the hobby and I like him more for this. Of course these are just my humble opinions. To each his own...


+1

Let's let Rob's thread remain Rob's, and let him continue to entertain and inform the general public about our love for spiders.  :clap:


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sleazoid said:


> Joe wasn't the one with the video camera I don't think. Edited.


That's pretty irrelevant.  Whoever was doing the videotaping obviously had Joe's blessing to do so.  It's the same thing.  Surely you aren't this dumb, right?  I'm also not saying "Rob is the ALLTIME GREATEST BREEDER EVER, NOBODY IS BETTER"  I'm just saying he's really good and proven at breeding, especially pokies.


----------



## arachnidsrulz12 (Dec 17, 2010)

some people just want to argue or start an argument


----------



## Poxicator (Dec 17, 2010)

Unbelievable replies in this thread, I'm going to use this for illustrating hijacking/straying from topic. I take the original points made about videoing but shouldn't the conversation be based on the the OP rather than the antagonist. That's a rhetorical question BTW.

---------------

Great to see possible slings from your mating Rob. I had a result from these by sending a MM out a couple of years ago. I've also got P. striata sac at the 7 week stage at mo. I sent a pm to you a couple of weeks ago, perhaps you missed it, but it concerned my P. pederseni which I was trying to get to drop. It dropped the same day as I pm'd you so I'm fingers crossed for these too.

Is it only Pokies that your have this 40 day theory on. 

There was a report on here that I read within the last couple of months which suggested the sac - sling stages were promoted to be quick by increased temps (85F). Do you think temperature increases, or even decreases, would influence the production of sacs?


----------



## dannyboypede (Dec 17, 2010)

arachnidsrulz12 said:


> some people just want to argue or start an argument


I could think of one example...*cough* arachnids *cough* rulz12
I saw your other thread called "scientists."

I just want to remind Joe of something he said in a previous thread. I am not saying he is doing this, I am just making sure he remembers saying this:

"Does one relevant post make up for all of the garbage posts that come after?"

In my opinion, Rob wasn't being terribly invasive during this video. The video itself is taken from a few feet away, and if anyone saw Rob's video about his picture camera, he could be 5 feet away and still get that kind of focus and zoom. Rob tapes most of his T's that lay sacs, and most of them are successful. Joe, you are entitled to your opinion, and I respect that. I could be confrontational and criticize that other video you posted, but that seems irrelevant. 
Just my .02
--Dan


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 17, 2010)

If you guys want to bring up that video, why not bring it up *in that thread*?

Since everyone here (even those defending me) is purely speculating, doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of the argument altogether?  Maybe ask me the circumstances of the video before assuming what spider is on the arm of whom, whose spider it even is, where it's being filmed, etc., etc.  The only thing you can draw from that video _without question_ is that I was in it, and that it's on my YouTube.

Dan,

Rob admitted in the P. metallica video that he was actually that close - he wasn't using any zoom.  I suppose I'm at fault for assuming he did the same here - as DansDragons pointed out, who really cares what Rob does with Rob's spiders?

The only thing I will repeat is this:



xhexdx said:


> If I can spare _someone_ from losing a sac because they disturbed the female, then I'm happy.


That's why I do this stuff.  Not to piss people off or because I'm 'out to get' someone.

Back to the train wreck, I guess...


----------



## seezilla (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Rob,

congrats on the sac. I know I am still new here and don't know as much as some people, but I like seeing your spiders. Watching your videos helped my husband get over HIS fear of Ts and spiders in general. Watching the bite report you did when your female ornata tagged you gave me nothing but respect for Ts before I had even purchased my first one. Your videos also made me realize that this was a fun hobby with awesome people in it. (though sometimes I question that because of some of the things said on this board, but that's for another thread...) 

Anyway, hopefully that sac is viable. That would be an awesome xmas present.


----------



## robc (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess I will just post....pretty evident I could careless what is said about me, that is why I did not reply. My dad has been on a operating table for about 6 hrs so I could really careless if the ornata sac is good, if she eats it...if I was envasive. I will continue to make vids of it and will even PM you Joe to let you know so you can get your little clan together to flame me or whatever you want to call it LOL! Joe now you know the reason I did not send you "ZILLA" to cast in resign because I am pretty sure I would not have got her back, I am sure you would of deformed her taken pics (with the Highest sharpening setting like the GBB in THE GBB appreciation thread) and tried to make a joke out of it. I can see I made the right decision. Grow up guys (you know who you are).


----------



## harmroelf (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice vid! and nice pictures, I hope everything will go well with your dad and your ornata.


----------



## arachnidsrulz12 (Dec 18, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> I could think of one example...*cough* arachnids *cough* rulz12
> I saw your other thread called "scientists."
> 
> I just want to remind Joe of something he said in a previous thread. I am not saying he is doing this, I am just making sure he remembers saying this:
> ...


lol

how about?

cough! danny laugh! boy frustrated! pede;P

yeah I know the point


----------



## kylestl (Dec 18, 2010)

robc said:


> I guess I will just post....pretty evident I could careless what is said about me, that is why I did not reply. My dad has been on a operating table for about 6 hrs so I could really careless if the ornata sac is good, if she eats it...if I was envasive. I will continue to make vids of it and will even PM you Joe to let you know so you can get your little clan together to flame me or whatever you want to call it LOL! Joe now you know the reason I did not send you "ZILLA" to cast in resign because I am pretty sure I would not have got her back, I am sure you would of deformed her taken pics (with the Highest sharpening setting like the GBB in THE GBB appreciation thread) and tried to make a joke out of it. I can see I made the right decision. Grow up guys (you know who you are).


+1 some people don't know where to draw the line!


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 18, 2010)

robc said:


> I guess I will just post....pretty evident I could careless what is said about me, that is why I did not reply. My dad has been on a operating table for about 6 hrs so I could really careless if the ornata sac is good, if she eats it...if I was envasive. I will continue to make vids of it and will even PM you Joe to let you know so you can get your little clan together to flame me or whatever you want to call it LOL! Joe now you know the reason I did not send you "ZILLA" to cast in resign because I am pretty sure I would not have got her back, I am sure you would of deformed her taken pics (with the Highest sharpening setting like the GBB in THE GBB appreciation thread) and tried to make a joke out of it. I can see I made the right decision. Grow up guys (you know who you are).


You obviously know nothing about me, and should take your own advice and 'grow up'.

My offer was genuine - you know that, and I have all the PMs between you and I saved that proves it.


----------



## robc (Dec 18, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You obviously know nothing about me, and should take your own advice and 'grow up'.
> 
> My offer was genuine - you know that, and I have all the PMs between you and I saved that proves it.


 intentions can not be seen thru a PM. Grow up? I have forgotten more in life than you have probably experienced. Joe I am done with you.......you are just a waste of time. You stated that in "vid" that the only thing you could tell from you vid was that you where in it.......in mine, only thing you can tell from my vid is that I am not. I know, you are always right, or think your are.......met way to many know-it-alls in my life and you are one. To say that my P.metallica ate her sac 20 days later because I filmed it is pretty far fetched at best.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Dec 18, 2010)

Gotta love the drama!

First off Rob, AWESOME!  I LOVE and SERIOUSLY APPRECIATE your' videos so much that I'll even all caps how much I appreciate them!  Regardless of if that P met ate her sack had anything to do with the filming, it was the first time I'd ever seen a spider lay eggs.  Thank you Rob.  You shared something useful and interesting with me the first time I saw that!  I cannot tell you how appreciative I am for all of your' videos.  I want to express that I am just one of many that have learned from you and gained interest in the hobby...keep up the work you do!  It does not go unnoticed.

Everybody here knows Joe "tells it how it is."  However, there is such a thing called tact.  It's one's ability to convey information in a manner better suited to the one recieving that information.  I don't really care if Joe has no "personal internet" skills.  He's helped on many of my posts over the past months and to Joe I have to say this: Thanks for helping me out Joe!  I appreciate it!

Was Joe innappropriate with his original post?  Yes.  Not by intent, but because a lack of communication skill.  A post of:

"It's possible that the stress from such a film may aid the mother to eat her sack.  You might want to warn people about the potential danger when you post a vid like this Rob, just in case somebody doesn't luck out." 

would convey the message, but not create a drama thread.

To Rob and Joe:  Seriously, thanks for your' guy's help.  I'm LOVING this hobby.  Just got an X immanis and my first Pamphobateus this week.  I'm really having fun, and I'm a better carer for my pets because of you guys.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 18, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> Gotta love the drama!
> 
> First off Rob, AWESOME!  I LOVE and SERIOUSLY APPRECIATE your' videos so much that I'll even all caps how much I appreciate them!  Regardless of if that P met ate her sack had anything to do with the filming, it was the first time I'd ever seen a spider lay eggs.  Thank you Rob.  You shared something useful and interesting with me the first time I saw that!  I cannot tell you how appreciative I am for all of your' videos.  I want to express that I am just one of many that have learned from you and gained interest in the hobby...keep up the work you do!  It does not go unnoticed.
> 
> ...


Very well put. Exactly how I felt about the whole thing. I have learned much from both Joe and Rob through the forum here.


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope everything goes well with your dad.


----------



## robc (Dec 18, 2010)

Dravensmom said:


> I hope everything goes well with your dad.


 Thank-you, all went well......I appreciate the kind thoughts!


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats great!


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice VID Rob!!! You are probably the most entertaining person to watch on the net when it comes to spiders! I'm hoping the sac turns out good. I love how xhedx (however you spell it, not important enough to care) is always trying to stir up trouble in any possible way. Please refrain from posting more dumb comments, nobody cares how smart you think you are. 

Post some more pics and IDK, maybe a MORE INTRUSIVE vid! Like get all up in there and what not!!! That's what we like to see


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Dec 19, 2010)

Rob,

let me tell you this: You have done for the hobby MORE THAN ANYBODY ELSE! Period!
Dealers, schmilers, breeders.. not even close! Keep up the good work man!And ignore the assholes, they've always been and always will.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Dec 20, 2010)

For those of us who do not breed our tarantulas....thank you for the video, this is something I dont think I would be able to see if it werent for the vids. Viable sac or not good luck Rob and thanks again!


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 7, 2011)

ftr, time from pairing has nothing to do with sac success


learn how tarantulas work


----------



## robc (Apr 7, 2011)

cacoseraph said:


> ftr, time from pairing has nothing to do with sac success
> 
> 
> learn how tarantulas work


 Maybe you need to learn how to read a post....I never said it was a fact...I stated a opinion based on other observations....ALL other sacs that came that early went bad and the 1st instars died. This is exactly what happened to this sac....I also had 4 other sac next to this one in the same setup and they flourished, only difference was the mother had a longer incubation period. My statement was a opinion not a stated fact.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 7, 2011)

It was not originally stated that it was your 'opinion'.

Thanks for clearing it up though.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 7, 2011)

rob, it was more that a bunch of ppl "sided" with you and joe got accused of, like, some sort of personal motivation for the correction.



because a lot of ppl don't actually understand the way tarantula reproduction works breeding loans can go awry and such like.  it is a bit of a sore spot with me (you can search the review section and figure out why) and i just wanted to make sure everyone knew how they actually work



in point of fact, if you had a female tarantula that was just about to lay a dud eggsac you could mate her with a male and get viables out of it.  the female just holds the males sperm separately, in a quiescent state, until she is actually laying the eggs. then the sperm gets mixed with her eggs and juice, gets activated, and fertilizes the eggs.  it is the crux of how tarantulas can do deferred reproduction and is freaking amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robc (Apr 8, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> It was not originally stated that it was your 'opinion'.
> 
> Thanks for clearing it up though.


Joe, it is in your signature?? *"I do not think the sac will be good"*.

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------




cacoseraph said:


> rob, it was more that a bunch of ppl "sided" with you and joe got accused of, like, some sort of personal motivation for the correction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that, I also hardly EVER do Breeding loans....to much can go wrong LOL!!


----------



## Armstrong5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Joe I don't think I have ever seen you post anything on this website that helped a single person or even said anything remotely positive. Do everyone a favor and quit posting unless you have something regarding the post and its positive actually trying to help them. I think someone is a little jealous Rob...haha congrats on the sac man and keep up the awesome videos.


----------



## Hatr3d (Apr 8, 2011)

This all makes me laugh. Why don't you find something better to do than do e-battles for worthless matters and keep them going on and on? :clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 8, 2011)

robc said:


> I do not think this sac will be good, she laid it in Less than 40 days.


Opinion

Fact

What you're doing here is indicating that the fact she laid in < 40 days empirically states the sac won't be good.

In other words, you're using the < 40 days thing as a fact regarding viability of the sac.

What we're saying is that the amount of time it takes the spider to drop the sac has absolutely *no* impact on whether the sac will be good or not.


----------



## forhorsmn (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. One of the most entertaining threads I've ever read on this forum. 
Hey Rob, any news on the sac?


----------



## robc (Apr 8, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Opinion
> 
> Fact
> 
> ...


I can see what you are saying......but it wasn't meant to be a fact.

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




forhorsmn said:


> Wow. One of the most entertaining threads I've ever read on this forum.
> Hey Rob, any news on the sac?


They all died at first instars.


----------



## forhorsmn (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I was also checking out some of your videos. Really nice work  Keep them coming please.


----------



## Jarvis (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Rob was this the sac that I got my P. ornata from? (aka nemo)
it just went to 3rd instar still small but doing fine.


----------



## kylestl (Apr 9, 2011)

Guys, this is 4 month old. Just another case of people jumping over rob for what he typed. Leave them alone they will go away. (Until they find someone else or until rob makes another thread).


----------



## Jrod (May 14, 2011)

robc said:


> I do not think this sac will be good, she laid it in Less than 40 days.


hay rob big fan i sent you a privel emal plas respond


----------

